# How to find a good groomer



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

I took my dog for his first grooming today and while she was very good with handling him, I was not entirely satisfied as she doesn't seem like she will style him, so the search for a groomer continues. 

Earlier this week I posted that I was taking my mini to a groomer and asked for suggestions on haircuts.

This is what she ended up doing:




























*She was very sweet and patient with him and this is what I did like:*

- she was patient with me on the phone and asked some questions about him - like his experience with grooming, etc. Then she invited me to come for our appointment a little early.

- When I showed up 20 mins early(home business), she was on her front porch waiting for me. She was friendly with him and et him approach her.

- During the consult, she put him up on the grooming table and as we talked, proceeded to show me what she would do. She started shaving his back with a #4 to show me the length. She was patient as I talked about each part of his body and what we wanted. e.g. I said the topknot needed shaping because his forehead hair was chopped off so she showed me how short we should go.

- She happily let me stay (I stayed for 40 mins) and even started the groom while I was there so I could hold him through the tricky bits (his belly and bum). This made me feel more comfortable.

- She was careful to make sure I knew everything she did with him. She had to muzzle him briefly and warned me beforehand. Then she said he behaved well after she removed the muzzle and she didn't need to do it again. 

- She was very careful to make sure he had a good grooming experience. She worked on his face as far as he would allow but she stopped when he got very uncomfortable. She took the time to run the buzzer sideways against his fur to get him comfortable with the vibration and sound. She was willing to scissor in locations where he was scared of the buzzer.

- I loved that she took the time to explain different things - showing me different combs and how to comb him. Then she showed me how to round off his paws. 

*But she seems like she will only do simple pet cuts. I didn't like that:*

- she cut him first, then bathed him after. 

- I'm pretty sure she didn't blow him out. She probably did blow dry, but she left him curly. My understanding is you are not going to get an even cut without blowing him out first.

- she was very reluctant when I said I wanted to slowly work him into more poodle-like cuts. I mentioned I would like to grow bracelets and she said nobody did that anymore. Then promptly cut his legs fairly short. 

Overall, I was pleased with his grooming experience. I just would like more of a styling. What questions should I ask potential groomers? I feel very out of my depth LOL! I would like to ask a million questions and know everything - but I get the feeling from the groomers I have talked to that this is not going to be welcome. 

I would ask poodle owners, but there aren't many poodles in my area and I don't know any. I did ask around for groomer recommendations and I got 4 recommendations and this is the one I went with.

One groomer I called got completely upset with me when I asked about her experience with poodles, saying "I have over 15 years experience - of course I know how to groom poodles!" I booked with her at first, but then cancelled that night. She might well be good...but I don't think we will be a match.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm I didn't think it looked like he was blown out. If you like her a lot but are just concerned about the few things she did I would talk to her and ask her about them. most groomers are pretty understanding and will change to what the pet parents wants. It is pretty typical for groomers to do a "rough cut" before the bath and then go over it after the bath with an FC ( finish cut) blade. If you left before the groom was done you might not have seen this part. But it is pretty difficult to get a smooth cut with out a blow dry or fluff dry. If you want a bit more knowledge on poodle grooming I would recommend getting a book or two. The best book I have seen is this one Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The I...l reference books) http://amzn.com/0876052650. Or you could get some DVD styling sessions but these are kind of expensive. Also use YouTube there are a lot of good informational videos. That is where I very first learned to do clean face and feet. If you are worried about a good groomer it is not bad to do a bit of "shopping" around to see who you like most. I hope you find a good groomer. If you have more questions feel free to ask. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

The link for the book didn't work so here it is again. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0876052650/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1374085808&sr=8-1&pi=SL75[/ame] 
Hopefully it works this time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh sorry, I commented on the grooming on your other thread before I saw this one.
It does sound like you have a very good handle on the qualities that make a good groomer, and you'll just have to keep on trying - either that or do like a lot of us do - give up, and learn how to do it yourself! I know that I don't come close to what a really great groomer can do, but I sure could do better then this one, and I bet that you could too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You are self -taught poodlecrazy1?! You are awesome - I thought that you were a pro!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It took me months to find a groomer to clip Molly the way I wanted her! Her first groomer was OK, but when I told her I want Molly in a "Scandinavian" she didn't know what that was. So I began my search for a REAL poodle groomer! I even tried contacting the local PCA but got no response.....finally I found 'Her' and what was great is she had pictures to make sure we were on the same page! We have a few places to tweak on Molly's haircut, but that is because she had to set the pattern first and she was sooo good with Molly!
I guess what I am saying is, if you know what kind of haircut you want and your dog has the hair to do it, the groomer should give you what you want or should help you to achieve (even if it means growing more hair) what YOU want! Good communication is VERY important!


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I really liked this groomer but don't think I will be going back. She was very resistant to poodle styles and she is older and told me point blank that she was not looking for any new clients but took me on because of the referral. I asked about fluffing and she was pretty insistent on leaving him curly. She was great with him - but I cannot see her blowing him straight or anything like that (I had no idea it was not standard practice to do so). 

What kinds of questions should I ask a good groomer? I just don't want to be annoying and just feel like anyone would be irritated with endless detailed questions. I'm also a bit gun shy after the one groomer got so offended when I asked about her experience. 

For the groomers out there, what do you like potential clients to ask? What do you ask new clients during the initial phone call? 

I've talked to 4 groomers now and explained to each one that this is my first poodle and our first groom and I felt out of depth. I tried to keep things short - but can't figure out a tactful way to find out their experience with poodles. All just say they have had lots of poodles and that they know what they are doing.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The way I knew Molly's groomer really knew 'poodle cuts' was to ask if they could do a Scandinavian And the ones that said "I've never heard of that clip..." were eliminated... I think I maybe if you ask for a 'specific haircut' by name, and they know what you are talking about, I'd ask more questions like "Do you hand scissor?" was one I asked because I know the cut I wanted required a good scissor person. Try to know what your cut requires beforehand!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Seeing your post reminded me of the days I was searching for a groomer that could give Bentley a Poodle look that we were happy with. In all fairness, He is my first, and most wonderful boy, so it's all IMHO and good wishes you find your groomer.
I went to the AKC site and asked for a groomer in the area. Our new groomers name appeared like magic, and we called her, and went to see her. She is not close, but what an amazing woman she is, so knowledgeable about the breed, (like I said, my first). She did get to know him while I was there, and we love our new 

groomer:adore:


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

I emailed a local grooming school (about 30 mins away) and asked if the groomer would be willing to discuss grooming procedures and policies with me via email to make sure we were a good fit, mentioning that I was looking for someone with poodle experience to do an easy care style with some poodle flair.

This was her response. What do you all think and what questions should I ask at this point?

We can certainly work with your poodle. I groom a number of toy, miniature and standards in a wide variety of cuts from not representative of poodles at all to full Town & Country trims. 

If you have pictures of a style you're looking for you can bring those with you to your appointment, or I can show you some diagrams of various poodle trims when you arrive to help narrow down what you're looking for. I can also show you some pictures of more contemporary Japanese style trims that you may be interested in as well - some of them are very cute and unique and a little more low maintenance than some of the poodle trims. For a poodle in a variation of a poodle trim you're looking at anywhere from $40 - $80 depending on the condition of his coat, what type of trim we're doing and how much hand scissoring is involved. If you have any other questions please let me know!


----------



## lfalz (May 10, 2013)

I ❤that reply!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd ask if she had time for you to come by this week to see the facility, introduce your dog to her shop and get her evaluation on which clips you may be able to work towards based on his coat. I'd also want to know if she would be the one doing the groom or if a student or another groomer would be.

Those questions should open the dialogue for you on most things and personally I'd rather have the conversation face to face or by phone so you can get a better feel for her.

More in depth questions would be things like, will I arrive for a set time near when my dog will be groomed or just drop off first thing in the AM? Do you hand dry or cage dry poodles? What vet do you use in case of an emergency?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You are self -taught poodlecrazy1?! You are awesome - I thought that you were a pro!


Lol thank you!! Well self taught until a well known big chain pet store that starts with a P and ends with a T (sorry technically I can't say their name) snatched me up and offered me a job. From there I started going to professional seminars because I didn't like their so called "Grooming Acadamy".


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Everyone seems to have already posted the questions I would have told you to ask. Especially the Vet one and the cage drying one. Where I worked we had an entire vet office and we couldn't cage dry poodles other than standards. I personally never cage dried any poodle, it was either straight to the fluff dryer or velocity dryer so that I could get the coat as straight as possible. I agree that it was a very good response and they sound like a good grooming place from the email. I like that she pointed out the Japanese grooming too. Like she said they are very cute ( some make the dogs look like stuffed toys!) and there are quite a few that are a bit lower maintenance. Good luck and I can't wait for updates on how it goes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

If I had backed out when the groomer said she had no idea what a German clip was I would have missed out on a very good groomer. BUT she appreciated that I found not only photos but also some information on how the clip was done (thanks forum). I am very pleased with the end result.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> If I had backed out when the groomer said she had no idea what a German clip was I would have missed out on a very good groomer. BUT she appreciated that I found not only photos but also some information on how the clip was done (thanks forum). I am very pleased with the end result.


I can understand that. What I AM looking for though is a groomer willing to learn and interested in fun styles.

While the groomer was amazing at making Dim Sum comfortable, she did not show any interest in style, kwim? 

I love all the questions that have been suggested for the new groomer - I will ask. And yes, I would like to visit the facility too so hopefully she will agree to that. I'm happy to start with an email conversation because then we can go back and forth with my multiple questions (and I won't forget the critical ones!) and she can do it on her own time so she won't be pressured when she is busy. 

Any suggestions on how I should approach it with the current groomer? I feel bad because she's not a bad groomer. On the contrary, I was so happy with how she made it a positive experience for him. I can't think of a way to tell her how I feel without insulting her. And yet, I feel I owe it to her to at least tell her why we won't be returning. (although I certainly won't mind going back if I end up deciding all I want is a basic groom).

My niece already asked (on FB!) which groomer I went with and I'm going to have to explain why I didn't go with who she recommended. *sigh* Sometimes I don't like to ask for recommendations because it feels awkward explaining why I chose not to go with that person's recommendation. I know another close friend feels slightly insulted that we are not going to his vet (his family friend).


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

The groomer already gave you a way out. You said she seemed to prefer pet styles. You are looking for poodle trim or Asian flair (which we know she can't do). Tell her what you are looking for. It honestly sounds from your description that she's not wanting more work.
Groups like the www.thenapcg.com focus on creative and most groomers on that group own poodles. They can refer a groomer (member or not) that will be decent.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

I am a groomer and there are MANY trims I don't know. And passing me over just because of that is naive. I am willing to learn if the owner is patient with me and vise versa. I love learning new trims


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Where are you located? I can ask on my groomer FB pages if anyone is near you. I personally am a Poodle groomer & prefer to do them than any other breed. That being said sadly many if my Poodle clients want a short a/ o. That though doesn't mean they can't have a little style.

I would go to another groomer. There were lots of positives but the negatives were there & they are important negatives. 1. A Poodle needs to be fluffed straight so one gets an even scissor, 2. A groomer should be happy to stylize your poodle, this was Not, 3. Not taking on new clients means she is happy with the clients that she has & not willing to accomadate your simple request. Many groomers myself include will per clip a new dog/ puppy to see the reaction to noise, vibration etc... then after the bath & fluff dry the clippers are used again & then scissor to tidy.

If you want the face clipped short you are going to have to work with your dogs behavior towards the clippers.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Where are you located? I can ask on my groomer FB pages if anyone is near you. I personally am a Poodle groomer & prefer to do them than any other breed. That being said sadly many if my Poodle clients want a short a/ o. That though doesn't mean they can't have a little style..
> 
> If you want the face clipped short you are going to have to work with your dogs behavior towards the clippers.


I am in Windsor, Ontario. I would also consider going to a groomer in Detroit, Michigan since it is right next door....but it makes it easier if it is a local place. 

Thanks for all the input everyone - you don't know how incredibly helpful this all is


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes and I think the willingness to look at new styles and try them out ranks high on my things I consider when looking for a groomer. The one we used this time was not only willing to try it but asked very specific questions about what look I wanted, etc, The German we put him in is only slightly out of the norm for pets in the US so was not asking too much. Wry not like the HCC I like to keep my other poodle in...
Good luck in your search for a groomer that is a good match for you.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

I talked to yet another groomer last night. She does a doggy spa out of her home and uses aromatherapy, etc and seems to offers a bit more "luxury"? Anyway, she said she charges more than most because she spends extra time, etc.

We talked for 20 mins - talked about what I was happy with at my last groomer and what I was dissatisfied with. She assured me she takes her time with dogs and works with them so they have a positive experience. She said I am welcome to come visit, see her setup, see equipment, chat about the cut, etc - but for grooming, no moms allowed. She does fluff dry 

A couple of things I didn't like 

- she pushed hard for the name of the groomer I just used. Then pushed hard to find out what I paid (after I asked her for a quote). 

- She was very hard to pin down on a price and was very evasive. I asked about 4 times point blank about her price range, mentioning that I understood it's hard to tell until you see/work with the dog. She finally said $60-$80. (I just paid $40 and the other grooming school quoted me $40-$60).

- I asked her what equipment she used and she was surprised (not in a good way) and asked why I asked. I said I wanted to know because everyone uses different things and that I had been doing some research into the grooming process to understand better. She said she had a number of different dryers and repeated about 3 or 4 times that they were high quality equipment that she spent a lot of money on. 

Overall it was a good conversation. I can get along with her and she sounds like she would be kind and gentle and patient plus she claims a lot of experience with poodles. Price is a bit high - but I don't begrudge her earning her money. I just have to decide if it's worth it to me, kwim?

I told her I was interviewing several groomers and would contact her if interested.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BUT.......can she clip a poodle haircut that YOU want? 'Luxury' add-ons are one thing, but skill to me is very important..............as far as cost, you get what you pay for...To get Molly's clip 'set' it was $100.00 because of the hand scissoring involved. From here out I'll be paying $80.00 per clip as long as I want to keep her in a scandi. Of course where I live grooming is expensive and even a regular groom for a mpoo is 45.-60. So I consider the quote she gave you to be reasonable! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I am in the same situation. All local groomers have little exp with standard poodles and no exp in scissoring certain cuts. I am learning to do it myself and whew...it takes me a good 4-5 hrs to get him done. It is hard work! I would easily pay upwards of $100 for maintenance cuts and more to set the pattern....but no-one here.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

And price can totally depend on what they need to make per hour. Myself I do one at time grooming, even though it is way more efficient to have all dogs come in am and do them assembly style. I just want to do it a certain way. So I charge more. I include everything I think dog needs, sugar scrub, deep conditioner, feather bling.. = higher price. I would ask to see example of her poodle work if she doesn't already have posted on fb or website.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

elaine amj said:


> I talked to yet another groomer last night. She does a doggy spa out of her home and uses aromatherapy, etc and seems to offers a bit more "luxury"?


Personally I would not want stuff like that on my dog because of possible allergies. If I do want to "pamper" them with those things, I want to enjoy doing it with them at home myself. The real pampering at the groomer is when they can accept the dog at a specified time like ItzaClip described so you don't have to leave the babies there all day. 

If you find a more expensive groomer that you really like, you can see if they will do a discount for more frequent appointments scheduled in advance. You could also consider just using them every other month and having a less expensive groomer for the more regular face, feet and sani trims. Especially if you are able to maintain good brushing and bathing at home.

On my under 10 lb toy poodle, I paid $45 for a miami type shave clip with medium sized top knot. I paid $75 when maintaining her in a full continental style. For reference, my border collie mix was never more than $45 even when she had lots of undercoat to remove. My standard poodle usually started @ $60 and went up to $100 at the same groomer. This is my preferred groomer in a boutique style shop that we've used since moving to the state. 

When I had to give mobile grooming a try because my rescue Spoo couldn't handle the stress of the car drive, the cost was almost $200 for a basic all over shave and it was never as even or nice as I'd like.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Does everyone tip their groomers?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have the absolute best groomer in Chicagoland if I say so myself, and she has been in the business for many years, ribboned in Europe and had shown at Crufts (she is originally from Scotland). I say this only because I want you to know the extent of her experience; she hand shears, no cage drying and is just great!!! She charges $60 for Sunny, and said she purposely keeps her rates competitive since she can, since she is solidly booked for weeks. I make the next appointment each time he is groomed. I think $100 is nutz for a mini or toy, but that's my opinion. If someone will pay it, they will charge it. I would call the local poodle clubs/associations and ask for recommendations for a good poodle groomer. And, while you are at it, let them know this is your first poodle and what is the average "going rate" for a groom.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

The city I am in does not have a poodle club. There is a provincial one with a very basic website. I did email them for suggestions but it is a far reach and have not heard back from them. It seems like a very new, small, fairly quiet organization from what I can tell from their website. 

Thank you everyone for all your feedback and comments - it is amazing how much it has all helped. I'll keep talking with these groomers and maybe one or two more and keep asking around.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Just checking in to see if Dim Sum is sporting a new hair do. Any luck with groomers? Can't wait to see updated photos.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

liljaker said:


> I have the absolute best groomer in Chicagoland if I say so myself, and she has been in the business for many years, ribboned in Europe and had shown at Crufts (she is originally from Scotland).


Liljaker,

I presume your groomer in on the northside. I have a pretty good groomer but I love the way Sunny looks.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

elaine amj said:


> - she was very reluctant when I said I wanted to slowly work him into more poodle-like cuts. I mentioned I would like to grow bracelets and she said nobody did that anymore. Then promptly cut his legs fairly short.


Are you kidding me? I am sorry about your experience, that is so unfair to force her opinion on your dog. I wouldn't go back to a groomer if they ignore my request for a certain style. It's your money, your style.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> Are you kidding me? I am sorry about your experience, that is so unfair to force her opinion on your dog. I wouldn't go back to a groomer if they ignore my request for a certain style. It's your money, your style.


Just what I thought. Anyway, if she was not comfortable with poodle bracelets, just as well she didn't attempt it.

We have not taken him for another groom yet. I plan to take him in mid-Sept.

His current groom has actually grown out a touch and he looks quite cute. I'm looking forward to more stylish grooms but this last week or so he's finally cute 

On a side note, I bought a steel comb and am LOVING it!! I thought the slicker brush was awesome. The steel comb is all kinds of amazing. I have to say, I love combing and brushing him in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

elaine amj said:


> On a side note, I bought a steel comb and am LOVING it!! I thought the slicker brush was awesome. The steel comb is all kinds of amazing. I have to say, I love combing and brushing him in


Yay, that's great news. It's great to be one of the lucky ones who actually enjoys the grooming "chore" side of poodle ownership. If only I could love doing laundry as much as combing out my poodle.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

It is common procedure to blow out poodles. IMO. Curly poodles scream dirty. A groomer should at least attempt or be honest about their skill level. Groomer's are different from each other, but should at least attempt or give the name of someone that would be able to suit you better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

elaine amj said:


> Just what I thought. Anyway, if she was not comfortable with poodle bracelets, just as well she didn't attempt it.
> 
> We have not taken him for another groom yet. I plan to take him in mid-Sept.
> 
> ...


I hope you find a good groomer by then. Maybe try a small grooming shop? 

I'm glad his hair has grown out, he is adorable. 

How does he like the comb?  Audi HATES it so much, lol.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are some updated pics. He wasn't too interested in posing so not the best shots though.



















Just after I gave him a bath and combed his hair out. I didn't fluff dry him though - couldn't face the thought of all that work with a blow dryer LOL!

He's getting much more fluffy and his hair is so soft. It feels thicker now. (all that raw food?) His tail is FINALLY getting fuller and fluffier. It looked like a scraggly thing for so long. I thought it was just the way his tail was. But for whatever reason, it's twice as full now. I'm thrilled - maybe one day we can actually get a pom there.

I really like how she shaped his ears. Although I am even more excited about the day his ears grow out into long fluffy poodle ears.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

A groomer that doesn't know how to properly blow out a poodle coat?? The very first day I worked in the groom shop, the very first dog I ever worked on was a spoo named Jeffrey. I was told if I didn't blow the coat out correctly the clip would not turn out right. Never forgot that lesson!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

If you like a fuzzy face, you should try something like this
She is a cocker/poodle mix, but her hair is very poodle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That face sure makes me smile! lol...he looks like a little cartoon teddy bear! So very cute!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> That face sure makes me smile! lol...he looks like a little cartoon teddy bear! So very cute!


Can you believe she is 14?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> If you like a fuzzy face, you should try something like this
> She is a cocker/poodle mix, but her hair is very poodle.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i like that!! Showed my husband and he said we should try that next. Although, I'm angling toward a faux hawk.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

